# 'New Thread/Post' indication gone



## dubob (Aug 14, 2020)

About 2 weeks ago, I noticed that the little dot to the left of a thread/post title indicating something new since my last visit isn't there anymore.  Anybody else seeing this, or do you still see the dot?  I wrote to the site admin and never got a response.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 14, 2020)

This was mentioned in a thread before. I believe it’s in the bug and glitch section.


----------



## dubob (Aug 15, 2020)

I didn't know until today that there was a 'Bug & Glitch' forum.  This post was moved here.  Reading down through a couple of threads below this one, I found out that there was a recent update and the dots being gone was already reported and being worked on.  I'm also one of those members that doesn't get any notifications when a watched thread gets a new post.  My notification email address is my gmail account.  I do not have SMF blocked in that account, so don't have a clue why I don't get notifications.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

PM 

 bmudd14474
 , he can probably help you out on the notifications.
Al


----------



## dubob (Aug 15, 2020)

Oops! I was a little premature on not getting notifications. My bad. They are in fact coming in when I 'Watch' a thread.


----------



## dubob (Aug 31, 2020)

Not so much as a single word on the 'Dot' (new posts since my last visit) having gone AWOL a few weeks back.  Very annoying to me.  With over a dozen forums being monitored on a daily basis, it really helps to know which threads have new posts so I can easily look at only those of interest to me.  It would be nice if the owner or a staff member gave us an update on what is being done to fix the noted bugs.


----------

